# Do you recognize this endler?



## cgjedi (Nov 11, 2013)

I bought some endlers about 6 weeks ago. The LFS didn't know much about the source other to say than that they were local and didn't know what named variety they were. The female dropped fry the next day which was cool and they've just started to get color. I've been looking at pics to figure out what they might be but don't see anything similar. I know that they take a few weeks to develop color fully but so far they have a long stripe the length of the body which in one light direction is orange/red and in a different light is blueish-white. It's really kind of cool. Does anyone know what kind these are?


----------



## April (Apr 21, 2010)

They are hybrids.theres as
Many colours as guppies now.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## cgjedi (Nov 11, 2013)

Yes, I realize there are many hybrids both with other endlers and with guppies. But the females dropped fry which all have the same color markings and fin shape. They aren't mutts. And since the LFS said the females came from a local breeder I'm assuming they are a known variety that breeds true. I was hoping someone here would know if there indeed was somebody local breeding these endlers who could confirm this. It was a nice surprise since the females were in a tank marked as "cobra endlers" which these fry are definitely not.

After a bit more digging, they might be Orange Line endlers. The females have the same yellow tint as in the pictures. And the purple metallic sheen matches the males. I guess a few more weeks will tell for sure.

Guppy Pair of RARE Campona Orange Line 'Poecilia wingei cumana' aka 'El Salto' Orange Line Guppies | LIVEFINS


----------



## cgjedi (Nov 11, 2013)

After nine weeks, these endlers have their final colours. Definitely magenta/violet front body and and bright orange top. They have orange sword tails with a small snake pattern in the middle of the tail. Still haven't come across where this variety originated from. It seems to be based on orange line but also has chili endler characteristics.


----------



## cgjedi (Nov 11, 2013)

After 12 weeks, here's what they look like. The female parents came from someone local according to the LFS. Whoever it is, is doing some nice work.


----------



## Morainy (Apr 21, 2010)

They are very pretty. They look like they have some fancy guppy in them. They are quite stunning in the planted tank.


----------



## coppercloud (Apr 14, 2012)

They look like scarlet or Chili endlers


----------



## cgjedi (Nov 11, 2013)

I too thought they look a lot like chili endlers. But when you compare pictures, chili endlers do not have black on the top fin and they do have a large black spot by the pectoral fins. The first spawns from the ones I bought threw out a lot of reversions to the wild type green endler pattern. Also a lot of golds. I decided to try and breed the original orange/purple to lock down that combination - whatever they are called.


----------



## aprilsaquarium (Aug 22, 2016)

Very nice 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Gaia (Jun 20, 2016)

Gorgeous colour!

Sent from my SM-G900W8 using Tapatalk


----------

